# Help me ID these plants



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Went camping up in Yosemite this past weekend and snapped some shots of a few plants. Any help is appreciated.


















I found this plant in Merced River. The flow was pretty strong. The water was very cold. My guess would be around 55F. (Swimming across it wasn't cool at all. But, I'd do it again  ). Its leaves were very similar to C. helferi's.








original

This plant was growing right next to the previous plant. Same conditions.








original

I doubt there's any hope of ID-ing this plant thanks to my wonderful photography  .

















This plant was growing at the edge of a creek. Some were even submerged. The spot was also very moist. Don't know what it is, but it reminds me of Plagiomnium trichomanes.
















original


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't know what any of them are. But I doubt the first one is aquatic. You may have to do some digging through local sources like universities, local field guides, etc. That or the USDA site. I'll look myself when I can.


----------

